# 5 and 50



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Well after 5,000 miles, my spring turkey hunts are now officially over. I took 5 this year making my life total now 50 gobblers. This year I took 2 in SW OK on April 6 & 7; 1 in the Black Hills, SD, on April 13, 1 in Hillsdale County on April 19, and 1 in SW PA on May 3. The only hunt I failed to score was in NE WY. Only saw 1 bird in 3 days. Thay had a tough winter. I was thinking of going for my 3rd annual grand slam, but the FL property I hunt was closed to turkey hunting by the owner & I couldn't put together another low cost hunt there. Cooking my PA bird today. Yum.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations. Sounds like an awesome spring to me....Haven any pics to share with us. Always nice to see the outta state stuff.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We.......need......pics!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Well done!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I haven't even SEEN 5 birds this year :rant:


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Here's a few. Since I only post pics once a year or less, I have to relearn the long process to do that. It's such a pain that I usually don't post pics.

Ap 6 - OK Rio - 20#, 7 1/2 inch beard, 15/16 inch spurs
Ap 7 - OK Rio - 19.5#, 9 inch beard, 1 inch spurs




















Ap 13 - SD Merriams - 20.75#, 8 inch beard, 1 1/8 inch spurs











Ap 19 - MI Eastern - 20#, 9 1/4 inch beard, 1 1/8 inch spurs











May 3 - PA Eastern - 19.5#, 10 inch beard, 1 inch spurs










I hope I loaded these pics OK. It sure takes me a long time of trial & mostly error. lol.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are some beautiful birds!


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice.I wish I could do what you did.Congratulations


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats on some great birds. Looks like you had a good time!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations.....always look forward to seeing all the birds you kill each year!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well done Steve! I look forward to this thread every year. BTW, how did the heater in the camper keep up this year?:lol: Looks like you might have needed it...even on your Michigan hunt. Brrrrrr.
You certainly look like you enjoy yourself.
Big T


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Awesome! Congratulations.


----------

